# George's Birthday Weekend Cigar Thread



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Since my lady and I are away this's weekend enjoying many different cigars Cuban, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic. I figured it would be easier to just post them all on this new thread. Starting off here with these. 
Cohiba BHK 56
Padron 1964 Maduro 45 Years
Padron 1964 Maduro 46 Yesrs


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

Starting off with the well aged Cohiba BHK


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Happy birthday!


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Happy birthday.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------

